# You know your addicted when!



## Curt (Jan 13, 2011)

Interesting link!!

Addicted To Aquariums | Fish Tank Talk

I started my hobby a couple days before xmas. I had given up a bad habit and this was my reward... I have never had issues with money and paying bills etc. However My spending went out of control with just a 20g setup! I ended up having to postpone my rent check to my roommates until my next paycheck!!! I was out of control going to petsmart every other day... Its amazing how 20.00 here 10 there adds up!

I can totally relate to the article above not on all counts but I can see some of it.


I have stopped the spending thank goodness! 

However I still sit and look at my tank and wonder what can I do!

So to make light of it I thought it would be fun to start a thread you know your addicted when?


I know I am addicted when I start giving lies about going to the pet store!


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

ha ha great thread !

You know your addicted when your in walmart food shopping and you cant walk past the pet aisle without having a "quick look" !


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

You know your addicted when
The people that call you over the weekend start the conversation with "I didn't catch you in the middle of water changes did I?"


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

When you rearrange your living room and get rid of some furniture to make room for _just one more tank_.


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2011)

Browing online forums to find more people to talk "fish" to


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

Selling your stuff on craigslist just so you can buy another tank


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

My LFS has punch cards that give you discounts. Basically you spend $100 and get like $10 off on your next purchase, since getting back into the hobby in October I have filled up 3 cards. That doesn't even include the money I have spent online. If it wasn't for the fact that I know I am moving this summer it would probably be worse. I'm not addicted though...I can stop anytime...really I can.

:err:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

When you no longer go on a real vacation because you are afraid to leave your tanks for any extended period of time. 
When the B/F sees a new discus in your tank and says in an accusing tone, "When did you get that fish and how much did THAT cost you??" and you lie and say, "Oh, him? That fish? He's been there the whole time, I can hardly believe you're just now noticing him?"
You hope FedEx arrives while the B/F isn't around, as you don't want him to know how often packages are are being delivered to the house. The last thing he needs to hear is my driver saying to me, "Hi Kym, here's another package from Aquatic Foods, maybe you should buy stock in the company!"
When you start lying and hiding things, you're an addict.


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> When you no longer go on a real vacation because you are afraid to leave your tanks for any extended period of time.
> When the B/F sees a new discus in your tank and says in an accusing tone, "When did you get that fish and how much did THAT cost you??" and you lie and say, "Oh, him? That fish? He's been there the whole time, I can hardly believe you're just now noticing him?"
> You hope FedEx arrives while the B/F isn't around, as you don't want him to know how often packages are are being delivered to the house. The last thing he needs to hear is my driver saying to me, "Hi Kym, here's another package from Aquatic Foods, maybe you should buy stock in the company!"
> When you start lying and hiding things, you're an addict.


 
All I have to say about this is.... mg: lol

This thread has made me laugh so hard (at work) that my co workers are wondering what drugs im taking lol...


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

You know your addicted when...
your best friend asks if you like the fish more than her. 
Your husband whines that you spend more time with your fish then with him...
You go to the pet store to get "dog food" and come home with a new tank....and new plants....and gravel....and a new fish...haha


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

The sad thing about my post?? I am NOT joking. I'm pathetic... :-(


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

britnyjackson said:


> You go to the pet store to get "dog food" and come home with a new tank....and new plants....and gravel....and a new fish...haha


 

Ha ha i did that last week only it was cat food i was buying. . . came back with a 40 gallon breeder that was "cheap" But i did get the Cat his food also :-D


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

britnyjackson said:


> You go to the pet store to get "dog food" and come home with a new tank....and new plants....and gravel....and a new fish...haha


And you dont even have a dog


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

you know your addicted when you sell gifts from friends to get fish and talk about fish 24/7 and your friends are complaning about the fact that you never spend time with them you are always with your fish


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

You Know you are an addict when:
The employees at petsmart have you cell # in case something goes on sale.
The same employee texts you to say that someone just came in wanting to get rid of all their fish.... and you take them all.
You have enough tanks to be able to take 12 new adult fish.
You come in the garage entrance and sneak downstairs, so the wife doesn't see the little plastic bags.
You have a hard time picking the "best" entries for a post like this and still can only narrow it down to 4:lol:

Ps I started with a Fluval Chi in oct 2010
Chi (on my desk)
5 gal (kids tank)
20 gal (puffer tank)
1.5 gal (food tank for Pete the puffer)
55 gal (Overflow)
125 gal (community)


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I must say I am guilty of just about all of these. LOL My best white lie to tell the hubby is that the fish/plant was in my 55 gallon that is still at my moms house and I decided to move it to one of the tanks I have at our house. LOL I also have told him on several occasions that the plants/fish I have recieved in the mail have been sent to me by free from my friends on here that had extras. LOL


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

The saddest thing about my addiction is that two of my fish have been on international and domestic flights and I've gone nowhere.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Curt said:


> Interesting link!!
> 
> Addicted To Aquariums | Fish Tank Talk
> 
> ...


HAHA! what a great thread! I just stopped spending too! I hit past the 600$ mark so to hit 700 would be just too much..I do thesame things but now I have the tank FULL of junk and I already have everything I was recommemded to use and Im still looking and thinking about what other things I could add...

you know your an addict when people call you when their bored and ask you to give them an update on your tank drama situation because they found it really interesting that you paid so much attention to your fish's behaviors that you now know what they like to do, who they dont like, who they like to hang out with, where they like to be and who they like to bother!

I got my first tank a month ago and now I am a TOTAL addict...I dont even want a Ducati anymore....


wait do I really not want a Ducati?? hhmm..I dont know...only if I meet someone who can take care of my tanks while Im away on a road trip...which would be very rare to find someone caring enough to take care of your tank and keep up with the maintanance...

I dont know but I love fish


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> The sad thiing about my post?? I am NOT joking. I'm pathetic... :-(


YOUR NOT PATHETIC!! STOP IT!!!!


AUNT KYMMIE!!!!! you hit past the TEN THOUSAND mark on your posts!!!!! congratulations!!!!!










:yourock::guitarist:


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> The sad thiing about my post?? I am NOT joking. I'm pathetic... :-(



Pathetic noooooo passionate about fish yes!


Every time i read the new entries I cant help but laugh! :lol:


You know your addicted when you drive 45 minutes (one way) to get filtered water for your tank.

You know I am addicted when I just came home with 23.00 in more plants!!!! (pics in my new to plants thread under the plants forum)


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

This is realy makin me laugh.... cause I can soo relate to all of this :lol:
On a more serious note..... Leogtr.... Give up a Duc.... that might be a little much;-)
When I come south to ride... we will have to get together and say ... talk fish at the Tail of the dragon:-D










Sorry to get a little off topic, but Bikes are my OTHER passion.


----------



## Ostara (Sep 19, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> And you dont even have a dog


LOL. Buy a bag of dog food as a cover-up. :lol:

Let's see...
When you're falling asleep at night and hear a noise from one of the tanks, and immediately spring out of bed with a flashlight to have a look. (I do this about three times a night. )
When you flick back through your journal and realize that most of it is rambling about fish plans.
When you're late because your fish were doing something fascinating and you couldn't tear yourself away.
When the first words out of family members' mouths when they call is, "So how are the fish? Got any new ones?"

And you know your addiction runs in the family when your 84 year-old grandmother comes over, sits in front of the tanks, and begins with, "Oh, those tetras are new and I like that yellow discus. I had a pigeonblood kind of like that... it was one of my favorites. How often are you changing the water on these now?" Then asks about your brother's cichlid breeding, and then proceeds to tell you about her koi. At least we can blame her for our obsession. :lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

tanker said:


> The saddest thing about my addiction is that two of my fish have been on international and domestic flights and I've gone nowhere.


Now that is sad!!! :lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Ostara said:


> When you're falling asleep at night and hear a noise from one of the tanks, and immediately spring out of bed with a flashlight to have a look. (I do this about three times a night. )
> 
> And you know your addiction runs in the family when your 84 year-old grandmother comes over, sits in front of the tanks, and begins with, "Oh, those tetras are new and I like that yellow discus. I had a pigeonblood kind of like that... it was one of my favorites. How often are you changing the water on these now?" Then asks about your brother's cichlid breeding, and then proceeds to tell you about her koi. At least we can blame her for our obsession. :lol:


Ah, yes, the flashlight! I keep one under every tank and also one by my bed, so whenever I hear an odd splash in the night I can quickly go investigate. 

Your grandma sounds like she rocks!!


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

Curt said:


> Interesting link!!
> 
> Addicted To Aquariums | Fish Tank Talk
> 
> ...


your addicted when every holiday you get gift cards to fish stores


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

leogtr said:


> AUNT KYMMIE!!!!! you hit past the TEN THOUSAND mark on your posts!!!!! congratulations!!!!!


This is a perfect example that shows just how addicted I am. When I first joined this site (first forum I've ever belonged to) I was reading through threads and noticing the different post counts and whenever I saw anyone who had 5,000 or more I thought, "Oh man, get a life". So now look who has 10,000 + posts??


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I knew I was addicted when less than a month after setting up my 29 gallon, I upgraded my frog's tank and got her fish friends, and within two months had spent over $700 on tanks, fish, and accessories (for a 29 gal and a 5 gal)!!!

I really knew I was addicted when I was sitting on the porch talking with my best friend (who is also addicted to fish) and tells you that she gets annoyed when all our conversations these days seem to revolve around fish!!!

And you know you have a true best friend and are a true fish addict when at 4am your best friend is on her way (45 min trip) to rescue one of your fish because another is beating it up and its too big for the back up tank!!!

You also know you are addicted when you are keeping cichlids (this was in the past) and when they were misbehaving, they knew that when you snapped your fingers and pointed at them through the glass that they needed to go into their cave for a time out!!! LOL (and I am so not kidding!!!)

By the way... I LOVED reading this thread!!! And congrats Aunt Kymmie on passing the 10,000 post mark!!! I can only hope to reach that one day!!!


----------



## Christemo (Feb 12, 2011)

You drive to the Petsmart 45 minutes away three times a week to see if anything new came in.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> When you rearrange your living room and get rid of some furniture to make room for _just one more tank_.



Been there done that!


You know you are toast when you come to FISH sites at 2AM ~ and rather go to the fish store than on that date.:lol:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

SweetPoison said:


> Been there done that!
> 
> 
> You know you are toast when you come to FISH sites at 2AM ~ and rather go to the fish store than on that date.:lol:


You are toast! 2am?? Whoa...even I don't do that!

PS. Best date ever? Was when he took me to Scripps Aquarium, followed by the local LFS (without me asking!) and stood around for two hours while I chatted up the owner, trying to select my Discus. Then happily helped me bring my babies home, driving the car very carefully, as to not disturb my precious cargo. Yep, best date ever!!!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

No Aunt Kymmie you've been known to do water changes at 2 am or was it 3 or 4 am? And also Congrats on 10K. Do you know that I spend 1/3 the time on Facebook as I used to....I'm in here!
This thread has made them laugh!! Thanks. 
You know you are addicted when
you are thrilled to death that your 45 tall has leaked and you get to spend another $500 on a newer bigger tank. Sold to the hubby by cell phone call from the LFS as " Since they don't make the 45 Tall anymore and I'm not going smaller!... Do you want me to get another UGLY metal tube stand that shows all the filter crap... (55 OR 65Gal) OR.... a NICE wooden cupboard like one to HIDE IT ALLl? (YES!! woohoo got the 75G,stand,lights,top.) What he doesn't know is that they all come in wooden cupboard sizes too!...i would have gone bigger if the space between window and wall was not exactly 4' 3" wide. I could still go taller to 90..... hmmmmm she plots!
I am not addicted... really!!! I've only bought a 10 gal complete with Half moon Betta.... since for my office! I can stop really I can! Love that line.


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

shadetreeme said:


> This is realy makin me laugh.... cause I can soo relate to all of this :lol:
> On a more serious note..... Leogtr.... Give up a Duc.... that might be a little much;-)
> When I come south to ride... we will have to get together and say ... talk fish at the Tail of the dragon:-D
> 
> Sorry to get a little off topic, but Bikes are my OTHER passion.


I love CBR's those are the ones I've been looking at! any bike that has the muffler in the back behind the seat I love!( I burned myself so many times in bikes that had it in the side) the Ducati is just like a matrix fantasy lol. Augusta's tamburini is so nice too! I cant wait to own a bike one day! still pretty distant from that dream though 





Ostara said:


> LOL. Buy a bag of dog food as a cover-up. :lol:
> When you're late because your fish were doing something fascinating and you couldn't tear yourself away.


HAHAHAHAHA!!! thats too funny!!!:rofl:



clayton1169 said:


> your addicted when every holiday you get gift cards to fish stores


:rofl:OMG! 



aunt kymmie said:


> This is a perfect example that shows just how addicted I am. When I first joined this site (first forum I've ever belonged to) I was reading through threads and noticing the different post counts and whenever I saw anyone who had 5,000 or more I thought, "Oh man, get a life". So now look who has 10,000 + posts??


you shouldnt have thought that! you should have thought " man! I cant wait to be passionate like that and help people out with their fishy problems!!! thats what you do aunt Kymmie! you help us solve our issues there by saving our fishie's lives! we are so grateful for you!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I love fish and am going to get more fish , i plan to get a sorority with like 7 bettas so you know your addicted when you get 20 dollers from a friend and you think about what fish you will get with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> you are thrilled to death that your 45 tall has leaked and you get to spend another $500 on a newer bigger tank.


O.M.G. There is absolutely no hope for you!


----------



## MyLittlePleco (Jan 10, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> The sad thing about my post?? I am NOT joking. I'm pathetic... :-(


You may call yourself pathetic, but your tanks are freaking awesome.
And awesome people make awesome stuff, I guess...:roll:

Okay. You know you're addicted when...

1- You're planning your second tank just a month after getting your first one.
2- You visit your LFS at least once a week, just to see what's in stock.
3- You'd rather stare at your aquarium for hours on end than watch TV or do anything else on your computer.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Ya I know Sweet Poison! But hey you can twist it to sound right! It's all perspective right? 
I went back to the start of this thread and remembered I had not read the link. Well hilarious. I was crying from laughing so hard by the time I was finished!!

Thank god my 2 LFS are over a half hour away and you have to got thru town to get to them so lots of local traffic and stop lights! That's the only thing that keeps me away. The only time that is dangerous is when I have to go into town for something and it requires me to pass by the LFS. Then I'm screwed. lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I just thought of another one! This will truly show how addicted I am. 
I was out in the desert visiting the B/F for a few days because he is working on a huge remodel out there that has been keeping him away from home for weeks on end. 
The house he's working on is situated on a private lake. This lake is one hour away from the nearest lumber mill. He told me he had to drive into town to pick up a lumber order and will I please come with him. Inside my head I was rolling my eyes, I was enjoying sitting on the dock in the sun, reading a mag, and had no desire to go on a long boring drive through the desert into town. 

I HAD to be supportive so I said, "Sure, would love to come with". 
An hour later we are cruising down the main drag in this tiny ho-dunk town and I spy a sign that says, "Aquarium World". I kid you not when I busted out with what sounded like a five year old screaming "AQUARIUM WORLD!!, AQUARIUM WORLD!!". (keep in mind I'm nearly 52, lol)

He reluctantly made the stop for me, and then laughed at my total disappointment as the store ended up being a total dive. Now, whenever he wants to make fun of me he screams, "AQUARIUM WORLD, AQUARIUM WORLD". It's pretty funny actually. :lol:


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

MyLittlePleco said:


> 1- You're planning your second tank just a month after getting your first one.
> 2- You visit your LFS at least once a week, just to see what's in stock.
> 3- You'd rather stare at your aquarium for hours on end than watch TV or do anything else on your computer.


I've done all these. lol


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

I just read this thread and laugh to myself because I have done probably about half of these things  hahaha 
I really love this forum :love2:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Heres more proof of my addiction:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-fish-pictures-videos/bettas-i-did-again-63157/

and my other addiction. Its not a sport bike and it needs the carbarator rebuilt and a few cosmetic done but its my first bike its a 96 Suzuki Savage 650. I like both sport and cruiser bikes but with my back problems I need a cruiser:


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Two wheesl are two wheels.... I can't wait for warm weather.
Oh yeah .... and I can talk about a POND !!!!!!


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

nice nice!!:thumbsup: 

have you seen the night rod special? thats my favorite cruiser its so cool


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ya


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

leogtr said:


> nice nice!!:thumbsup:
> 
> have you seen the night rod special? thats my favorite cruiser its so cool


I had to google it and all I can say is WOW! I want! LOL


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Guppie luver said:


> ya


YA!? its cool right!?

did you get your sorority going? you know I bought 4 glow fish today for 27 dollars!!! they only reason why I bought them was because they were already in the bag!!! and I got 1 for free! uhhhh that was so dumb though I didnt even ask the price! in petsmart their like 3 or 4 dollars each! the store was really nice though its like an hour away from my house but it has some seriously neat fish like no yoke!


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Calmwaters said:


> I had to google it and all I can say is WOW! I want! LOL


I kno right!?!


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont have the sorority yet i am still getting the plants and caves and places to hid so like then im gonna get 7 female bettas so thanks for asking


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2011)

You know your addicted....

When you go to Disney world at Epcot's living seas and take pictures and think wow I should upload these to TFK and say I wish this were my tank...


IMAG0309 by mich_m_20, on Flickr


IMAG0310 by mich_m_20, on Flickr


IMAG0311 by mich_m_20, on Flickr


IMAG0312 by mich_m_20, on Flickr


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Defenetly


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome pictures! Thank you for shareing them.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

your addicted like realy addicted i wish there was a rehab for this i gusse not to bad.


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

O and i like love the pics love animals furry ones and water dwelling ones


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2011)

When you run out to petsmart at 8:30 pm to buy another tank that was on clearance... (I now have 2 tanks in my bedroom 0_0)


----------



## Blabomb (Jan 30, 2011)

You know you're addicted when you slide an existing tank to the edge of your dresser so you can fit another tank right next to it


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Guppie luver said:


> O and i like love the pics love animals furry ones and water dwelling ones


lol water dwelling ones..and tree and sky dwelling ones lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

You know when your addicted when you buy a tank off E-bay when you still haven't set up the tank you bought from E-bay the previous week :shock:.
(plus I have just been offered an old 10G from someone at work.The wife gave a resounding NO to that,though I'll sneak it in somehow :roll

Tomsk


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Tell her it came as a free gift with the other one you purchased on ebay!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, how much did I sound like an addict there??? haha


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2011)

britnyjackson said:


> Wow, how much did I sound like an addict there??? haha



This is how it starts....


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

ok im even more addicted i went to petsmart for cat food i ended up getting seperaters and 3 bettas ! like yesterday omg


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

I thought back to this thread and laughed last night...here is why...

Just like 2 months ago I upgraded my ADF from a 1 gallon to an overpriced 5 gallon with all the bells and whistles including some guppy friends. And last night on the phone with my best friend, I was telling her that on payday I was thinking about yet again upgrading the smaller tank, this time to a 10 gallon because I want to add another guppy and how it was just too unfair to even add one more to the 5 gallon. 

And so all of a sudden this thread popped in my head and I laughed, I knew there was no way to deny being an addict at that point. 

And she made the mistake of asking me what I would do with the 5 gal once upgraded...my answer? "Either a dwarf puffer, a betta, or a vampire crab!!!" LOL What am I going to do with myself?!


----------

